# difference between cultures and breeding kits



## wuwu (Jun 23, 2006)

this may sound like a newbie question but what is the difference between the two? as long as there's still media left in the 32 oz. cultures, they will keep on reproducing as long as there's adults right? why would people buy the more expensive breeding kits?


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 23, 2006)

CUlture is just the media and flies (assumming you are refering to fruit flies culture) whereas breeding kits come with additional media and cups and accessories (besides the culture) for you to prepare more cultures and therefore cost more.


----------

